# fso2 and/or mso2 for longer storage



## ldmack3 (Jan 11, 2014)

When making a kit, recommendations are for an extra 1/4 or 1/8 tspn of kmeta if you want to cellar for over 2 years. This from George and others. This of course is very general.
Since I started measuring the amount of FSO2 I have not found anything regarding what the level should actually be for over 2 years and what should I shoot for on the molecular level. Shorter term is the amount to get .8 mso2. 
I have 6 gal of valpolicella with a PH of 3.09. All charts indicate 16ppm fso2 will give the correct mso2 level.
Double the mso2 would be at 32 ppm fso2, which is still acceptable from a detection point of view. 

So...

What fso2 level or mso2 should I have for longer storage (5+ years)?

Can too high of a mso2 level create a detectable level of fso2 even if the fso2 reading itself acceptable?

Confused? Welcome to my world!

Thanks all.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2014)

You should shoot for the level based on the pH of the wine and use the Winemaker mag SO2 calculator as your guide. Once you stick a cork in it so to speak, your SO2 levels will be stable/steady for the lifetime of the wine.


----------



## ldmack3 (Jan 11, 2014)

So the recommendations for additional so2 are not necessary?
Are they there to make it as beginner proof as possible?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2014)

The only time you add additional Sulfite is when bulk aging a wine and using an airlock etc. SO2 levels will drop over time under those conditions.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2014)

You will never have a problem with a pH that low (3.09) If that is accurate I would worry about too much acid more than SO2 levels.


----------



## ldmack3 (Jan 11, 2014)

It is pretty tart but most are not that low.

Thanks for the info.


----------

